# Requesting information on Beethoven's 7th.



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

Can anyone give me background information on Beethoven's 7th symphony - information such as for what occasion was it written, when and where was it performed, how was the overall reaction, etc. I'd also appreciate if you can analyse the piece and tell me about its musical significance/uniqueness.
(I don't prefer reading the information on Wikipedia and such).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

No offense, but it's a lot easier for you to simply read the Wikipedia entry (for starters) than for me to regurgitate all the information.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony_No._7_(Beethoven)


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

This is good too.

http://www.classicalnotes.net/classics4/beethovenseventh.html


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

You can just watch this talk on it:






and


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

If I remember correctly, I think that video above is the one where Bernstein says Beethoven writes terrible melodies.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2015)

Arie said:


> Can anyone give me background information on Beethoven's 7th symphony - information such as for what occasion was it written, when and where was it performed, how was the overall reaction, etc. I'd also appreciate if you can analyse the piece and tell me about its musical significance/uniqueness.
> (I don't prefer reading the information on Wikipedia and such).


Ken has a point. You're kinda asking for every single simple piece of information that would be immediately displayed on a wikipedia article... and nothing else.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Last edited 4 hours ago by Opus131
Symphony No. 7 (Beethoven)
EditWatch this page

Portrait of Beethoven in 1815, by Joseph Willibrord Mähler, two years after the premiere of his 7th Symphony
The Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92, is a symphony in four movements composed by Ludwig van Beethoven between 1811 and 1812, while improving his health in the Bohemian spa town of Teplice. The work is dedicated to Count Moritz von Fries.

At its première, Beethoven was noted as remarking that it was one of his best works. The second movement, Allegretto, was the most popular movement and had to be encored. The instant popularity of the Allegretto resulted in its frequent performance separate from the complete symphony.[1]

Contents
Premiere
Instrumentation
Form
First movement
Second movement
Third movement
Fourth movement
Reception
References
External links
Do you want to try some new features? By joining the beta, you will get access to experimental features, at the risk of encountering bugs and issues.

Okay No thanks
PremiereEdit

The work was premiered with Beethoven himself conducting in Vienna on 8 December 1813 at a charity concert for soldiers wounded in the Battle of Hanau. In Beethoven's address to the participants, the motives are openly named: "We are moved by nothing but pure patriotism and the joyful sacrifice of our powers for those who have sacrificed so much for us."[2]

The program also included the patriotic work Wellington's Victory exalting the victory of the British over Napoleon's France. The orchestra was led by Beethoven's friend Ignaz Schuppanzigh and included some of the finest musicians of the day: violinist Louis Spohr,[3] Johann Nepomuk Hummel, Giacomo Meyerbeer, Antonio Salieri, bassoonist Anton Romberg, and the Italian double bass virtuoso Domenico Dragonetti, whom Beethoven himself described as playing "with great fire and expressive power". It is also said that the Italian guitar virtuoso Mauro Giuliani played cello at the premiere.

The piece was very well received, and the second movement, the Allegretto, had to be encored immediately.[3] Spohr made particular mention of Beethoven's antics on the rostrum ("as a sforzando occurred, he tore his arms with a great vehemence asunder ... at the entrance of a forte he jumped in the air"),[4] and the concert was repeated due to its immense success.

InstrumentationEdit

The symphony is scored for 2 flutes, 2 oboes, 2 clarinets in A, 2 bassoons, 2 horns in A (E and D in the inner movements), 2 trumpets in D, timpani, and strings.

FormEdit

II. Allegretto

IV. Allegro con brio

Both performed by John Michel
Problems playing these files? See media help.
The Seventh Symphony is in four movements:

Poco sostenuto - Vivace
Allegretto
Presto - Assai meno presto (trio)
Allegro con brio
Performance time lasts approximately 40 minutes. The work as a whole is known for its use of rhythmic devices suggestive of a dance, such as dotted rhythm and repeated rhythmic figures. It is also tonally subtle, making use of the tensions between the key centres of A, C and F. For instance, the first movement is in A major but has repeated episodes in C major and F major. In addition, the second movement is in A minor with episodes in A major, and the third movement, a scherzo, is in F major.

First movementEdit
The first movement starts with a long, expanded introduction marked Poco sostenuto (metronome mark: quarter=69) that is noted for its long ascending scales and a cascading series of applied dominants that facilitates modulations to C major and F major. From the last episode in F major, the movement transitions to Vivace through a series of no fewer than sixty-one repetitions of the note E. The Vivace (dotted quarter=104) is in sonata form, and is dominated by lively dance-like rhythms (such as dotted rhythms), sudden dynamic changes, and abrupt modulations. In particular, the development section opens in C major and contains extensive episodes in F major. The movement finishes with a long coda, which starts similarly as the development section. The coda contains a famous twenty-bar passage consisting of a two-bar motif repeated ten times to the background a grinding four octave deep Pedal point of an E. The critic and composer Carl Maria von Weber took particular exception to this (see below).

Second movementEdit

\new Score {
\new Staff {
\relative c {
\time 2/4
\key a \minor
\clef bass
\tempo "Allegretto" 4 = 76
c4 c8-. c-.
b4-.(b-.)
b b8-. b-.
c4-.(c-.)
c4 c8-. c-.
c4-.(c-.)
b4 a8-. b-. 
c4 r4 
}
}
}

The second movement in A minor has a tempo marking of Allegretto (a little lively), making it slow only in comparison to the other three movements. This movement was encored at the premiere and has remained popular since. The ostinato (repeated rhythmic figure) of a quarter note, two eighth notes and two quarter notes is heard repeatedly. This movement is structured in a double variation form. The movement begins with the main melody played by the violas and cellos. This melody is then played by the second violins while the violas and cellos play a second, but equally important melody, a melody described by George Grove as "a string of beauties hand-in-hand".[5] Then, the first violins take the first melody while the second violins take the second. This progression culminates with the wind section playing the first melody while the first violin plays the second. After this climax, the music changes from A minor to A major as the clarinets take a calmer melody to the background of light triplets played by the violins. This section ends thirty-seven bars later with a quick descent of the strings on an A minor scale, and the first melody is resumed and elaborated upon in a strict fugato.

Third movementEdit
The third movement is a scherzo in F major and trio in D major. Here, the trio (based on an Austrian pilgrims' hymn[6]) is played twice rather than once. This expansion of the usual A-B-A structure of ternary form into A-B-A-B-A was quite common in other works of Beethoven of this period, such as his Fourth Symphony and String Quartet Op. 59 No. 2.

Fourth movementEdit

\new Score {
\new Staff {
\relative e'' {
\time 2/4
\key a \major
\clef treble
\tempo "Allegro con brio" 2 = 72

b8-._\markup {
\dynamic ff \italic \hspace #0.1
} b16( cis e_\markup {
\dynamic sf \italic \hspace #0.1
} d cis b)
cis8-. cis16( d fis_\markup {
\dynamic sf \italic \hspace #0.1
} e d cis)
b8-. b16( cis e_\markup {
\dynamic sf \italic \hspace #0.1
} d cis b)
cis8.(a'16) a4\( 
a8\) b,16( cis e_\markup {
\dynamic sf \italic \hspace #0.1
} d cis b)
cis8-. cis16( d fis_\markup {
\dynamic sf \italic \hspace #0.1
} e d cis)
b8-. b16( cis e_\markup {
\dynamic sf \italic \hspace #0.1
} d cis b)
<e, cis' a'>8 r r4 \bar ":|"
}
}
}

The last movement is in sonata form, the coda of which contains an example, rare in Beethoven's music, of the dynamic marking ƒƒƒ (called forte fortissimo or fortississimo). In his book Beethoven and his Nine Symphonies (1896), Sir George Grove wrote, "The force that reigns throughout this movement is literally prodigious, and reminds one of Carlyle's hero Ram Dass, who has 'fire enough in his belly to burn up the entire world.' " Donald Tovey, writing in his Essays in Musical Analysis, commented on this movement's "Bacchic fury" and many other writers have commented on its whirling dance-energy: the main theme vaguely resembles Beethoven's arrangement of the Irish folk-song "Save me from the grave and wise", No. 8 of his Twelve Irish Folk Songs, WoO 154.

ReceptionEdit

Critics and listeners have often felt stirred or inspired by the Seventh Symphony. For instance, one program-note author writes:[7]

... the final movement zips along at an irrepressible pace that threatens to sweep the entire orchestra off its feet and around the theater, caught up in the sheer joy of performing one of the most perfect symphonies ever written.

Composer and music author Antony Hopkins says of the symphony:[8]

The Seventh Symphony perhaps more than any of the others gives us a feeling of true spontaneity; the notes seem to fly off the page as we are borne along on a floodtide of inspired invention. Beethoven himself spoke of it fondly as "one of my best works". Who are we to dispute his judgment?

Another admirer, Richard Wagner, referring to the lively rhythms which permeate the work, called it the "apotheosis of the dance".[5]

On the other hand, admiration for the work has not been universal. Friedrich Wieck, who was present during rehearsals, said that the consensus, among musicians and laymen alike, was that Beethoven must have composed the symphony in a drunken state.[9] Carl Maria von Weber considered the chromatic bass line in the coda of the first movement evidence that Beethoven was "ripe for the madhouse",[10] and the conductor Thomas Beecham commented on the fourth movement: "What can you do with it? It's like a lot of yaks jumping about."[11]

ReferencesEdit

Notes

"Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 in A Major, Op. 92" at NPR (13 June 2006)
Original German: „Uns alle erfüllt nichts als das reine Gefühl der Vaterlandsliebe und des freudigen Opfers unserer Kräfte für diejenigen, die uns so viel geopfert haben." Quoted in: Harry Goldschmidt. Beethoven. Werkeinführungen. Leipzig: Reclam, 1975, p. 49.
Steinberg, Michael. The Symphony: A Listeners Guide. pp. 38-43. Oxford University Press, 1995.
Sphor, Louis (1865). Autobiography. London: Longman, Green, Longman, Roberts, and Green. pp. 186-187.
Grove, Sir George (1962). Beethoven and His Nine Symphonies (3rd ed.). New York: Dover Publications. p. 252. OCLC 705665.
Grove, 228-271
Geoff Kuenning. "Beethoven: Symphony No. 7". (personal web page).
Hopkins 1981, 219
Meltzer, Ken (February 17, 2011). "Atlanta Symphony Orchestra Program Notes" (PDF).
Hopkins 1981, 196
Bicknell, David (EMI executive). "Sir Thomas Beecham".
Sources

Hopkins, Antony (1981). The Nine Symphonies of Beethoven. London: Heinemann; Seattle: University of Washington Press. ISBN 978-0-295-95823-1. OCLC 6981522.
External linksEdit

Symphony No. 7: Scores at the International Music Score Library Project
Symphony No. 7 is available in PDF format created from MuseData.
Full Score of Beethoven's Seventh Symphony
Free recording by the Columbia University Orchestra
Introduction by the conductor of a Philadelphia Orchestra performance
Aperçu of Apotheosis, Program notes on the Seventh Symphony by Ron Drummond
Program notes of Beethoven's Seventh Symphony by the Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra
Peter Gutmann (2013). "Classical Notes: Ludwig Van Beethoven Symphony No. 7 in A-major, Op. 92". Retrieved December 2013.

Read in another language


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

As you can seen from the above post, there are many benefits of reading the Wikipedia page than reading someone giving Wikipedia information on a forum.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2015)

Try good old Hector B...

http://www.hberlioz.com/Predecessors/beethsym.htm#sym7

(I'm sure someone else will endorse the provenance of the site?)


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Here are the sleeve notes (PDF) for Osmo Vänskä's Minnesota recording of the 7th and 2nd symphonies (BIS; from the eclassical site): http://www.eclassical.com/shop/art63/BIS-SACD-1816_booklet.pdf-0ce5e0.pdf


----------



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

Albert7 said:


> You can just watch this talk on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It never occurred to me to try YouTube videos dissecting this symphony. You have even found one with Bernstein! That's awesome. Thanks a lot, Albert7.


----------



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> As you can seen from the above post, there are many benefits of reading the Wikipedia page than reading someone giving Wikipedia information on a forum.


I get your point. Nice demonstration, though. Hahahaha. :lol:


----------

